# Pollygone's facelift in progress.



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm revamping my pirate parrot Pollygone for this year.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Cool! That's one hyper parrot! Great movement!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Love it Bob!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks guys! I'm going to paint and feather him tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My, what a salty song:googly:

I like his looks.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Lol, it was on the computer. In the haunt he'll be singing "Surfer Bird" by the Trashmen. Among other songs.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's delightfully scruffy


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Love Poly! The paint is awesome. Nothing like a dead tweeker Parrot.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Wildcat said:


> Love Poly! The paint is awesome. Nothing like a dead tweeker Parrot.


Thanks Wildcat! Here's another video.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Captain Ahole and Pollygone on the stage.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That makes me want to get up and dance


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Poly is a hoot.  Great job


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I really love that band. Captain Bogg and Salty.



RoxyBlue said:


> That makes me want to get up and dance


----------

